# Top Local Juices 2017 - Nominations for BEVERAGE



## Andre (1/6/17)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2017.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2017.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be a date determined by me - with or without notice.

Go for it - nominate your favourite BEVERAGE juices in this thread! Each category will get a thread like this.

Do it in something like this way:

*Icy Cola *by Ace of Vapes
*Lemon Ice Tea* by Paulies
*Berry Nade* by Mike's Mega Mixes


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/6/17)

Five'O - Sickboy77


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/6/17)

1.) WOW - BAMF (B@D @$$ Juice Co.)
2.) Wrath - Cardinals
3.) Life of Pie - Lobo Juice Co.


----------



## ShaneW (1/6/17)

Pink Milk - Five Points 
Glitch - Opus Electro
Mallowshake - Complex Chaos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

*Banana Smoothie by Black Bear Vapour 
Milked by NCV*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gersh (1/6/17)

1) signature collection 1 by vape industry 
2)
3) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Fuzz (1/6/17)

Signature Collection 1 - The Vape Industry

Dr Fizz - Tubby Turk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan (1/6/17)

Icy Cola - Ace of Vapes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/6/17)

1. Pink Milk by Five Points
2. The Signature Collection - 1 by The Vape Industry
3. Smoothy by Five Points

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## pecunium (1/6/17)

Andre said:


> Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2017.
> 
> Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
> *Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date*.
> ...


1) Lemonade - Wicked Wicks
2) Cherry Cola - Wicked Wicks
3) Signature I - The Vape Industry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rev2xtc (1/6/17)

Signature Collection 1 - The vape industry

Lemonade - wicked wicks

Chocmint milkshake - all day vapes

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (1/6/17)

What about an award for fav import?


----------



## skola (1/6/17)

*Icy Cola *by Ace of Vapes
*Pink Milk* by 5 Points
*Signature I* by The Vape Industry

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jarred1978 (1/6/17)

*Fizzy Passion Fruit & Lemonade *by Creamy clouds
*Alchemist Dreamy* by Creamy clouds
*Bubbly Cream soda* by Creamy clouds

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shuaib Ally Jhan (1/6/17)

*ICY COLA* - ACE OF VAPES

SIGNATURE COLLECTION - THE VAPE INDUSTRY

LEMONADE - WICKED WICKS

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Havana Vape Co (1/6/17)

Liquid Gold by firetrap vape
Nutty professor by firetrap vape
Riddler by firetrap vape


----------



## zandernwn (1/6/17)

1. Beverage Diety vapes phoenix. Minted iced tea


----------



## Zanoubs (1/6/17)

Icy cola by Ace of Vapes 
The best ever . Wouldn't nominate any other

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## F4T (1/6/17)

1. The Signature Collection - 1 by The Vape Industry
2. Pink Milk by Five Points
3. Smoothy by Five Points

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Naeem_M (1/6/17)

1. Signature Collection I - The Vape Industry 

2. Pink Milk - Five Points

3. Icy Cola - Ace of Vapes

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Alex Desemberg (1/6/17)

Fizzy Passion Fruit & Lemonade - Creamy Clouds
Creamy Lemon Biscuit - Creamy Clouds
Bubbly Creme Soda Float - Creamy Clouds

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rufus (1/6/17)

Beverage: Phoenix by Deity Vapes
Dessert: xxx Musk by Puffy Puffs
Bakery: Zoob by Milc


----------



## MoJoe (1/6/17)

signature collection 1 by vape industry
opus Glitch


----------



## TvhCaptainMuis (1/6/17)

Beverage Diety vapes phoenix. Minted iced tea


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

ICY COLA - ACE OF VAPES
Mallowshake- complex chaos
Lemonade- Wicked wicks

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## CeeJay (1/6/17)

Mallowshake - Complex Chaos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/6/17)

Pink Milk - Five Points

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fuzz (1/6/17)

Orange Punch - Blends of Distinction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carly (Ayesha) Reitz (1/6/17)

ICY COLA - ACE OF VAPES


----------



## CeeJay (1/6/17)

Seems icy cola is something I should try out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (1/6/17)

1. Zesty Berry - Blends of distinction


----------



## SouthernCelt (1/6/17)

*Signature Collection 1* by The Vape Industry
*Pink Milk* by Five Points

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaylin (1/6/17)

1. Signature collection 1 by the vape industry
2. Pink milk by five points
3. Icey cola by Ace of vapes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shibz (1/6/17)

ICY COLA by Ace of Vapes

Havannah knights by Joose-E-Liqz

Signature I By The Vape Industry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (1/6/17)

Green ambulance _ vape sauce


----------



## BigGuy (1/6/17)

Frappe- milklab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaniman69 (1/6/17)

1# icy cola..ace of vapes!!
2# 18 snlv..joose-e-liqz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaheed (1/6/17)

ICY COLA - ACE OF VAPE

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (1/6/17)

SNLV - Joose E-Liqz
Tropic Thunder - Creamy Clouds (Alchemist)
Cherry Pop - Phat Fizz (BBM)


----------



## kilr0y ZA (1/6/17)

1. Chocolate Milk - Hardwicks.
2. Pink Milk - Five Points.


----------



## Willyza (1/6/17)

Milklab - Frappe


----------



## Cobrali (1/6/17)

1. Chocolate Whipby Mr Hardwicks
2. God's milk by Mr Hardwicks
3. Tantrum Pic'd by Creamy Clouds


----------



## OhmzRaw (1/6/17)

1) Chocolate Milk - Hardwicks
2) Frappe- Milk Lab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor (1/6/17)

1. Beverage Diety vapes phoenix. Minted iced tea


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/17)

1.) *The Strawberry Guy* by Hazeworks
2.) *Pink Milk* by Five Points
3.)

.


----------



## Naeemhoosen (2/6/17)

Ace of Vapes - Icy Cola
The Vape Industry-Signature I
Wicked wicks - Lemonade


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sunette (2/6/17)

Polar ice - vapour mountain
Peppermint crisp -pandora
Butterbeer - vape wild


----------



## Patricia V Z (3/6/17)

Fruity - pineapple express @Old School Alchemist 
Bakery - The Stallion @Old School Alchemist 
Dessert - Fudge brownie @Old School Alchemist


----------



## Andre (3/6/17)

Patricia V Z said:


> Fruity - pineapple express @Old School Alchemist
> Bakery - The Stallion @Old School Alchemist
> Dessert - Fudge brownie @Old School Alchemist


@Patricia V Z , there is a different thread for each category (fruit, dessert, beverage, bakery, etcetera). You have now nominated for 3 different categories in the beverage thread.


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/17)

1. Mr Hardwicks Chocolate Whip 
2. Milklab Frappe


----------



## rolandd97 (3/6/17)

ace of vapes icy cola

joose e liqz king soda

old school alchemist pineapple express

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mohamed Jooma (3/6/17)

wicked wicks cherry cola

ace of vapes icy cola


----------



## TrishenM007 (4/6/17)

Jooze E Liqz Falooda

Ace of Vapes Icy Cola

Wicked Wickes Lemonaide


----------



## andre vos (4/6/17)

ace of vapes - icy cola

opus - glitch


----------



## Dewald888 (4/6/17)

ace of vapes icy cola

jooze e liqz king soda

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SeenaJ (5/6/17)

Icy cola -Ace of Vapes


----------



## ShamZ (7/6/17)

I think I really need to try this Icy Cola.

My nomination is signature collection 1, by The Vape Industry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SirBoss (10/6/17)

Lemonade - Wicked Wicks


----------



## Bill (12/6/17)

Lemon Ice Tea - Paulies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Time is running out!

Nominate your 3 (or less) favourite local juices in this category to get them into the running for the vote off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Time is running out!

Nominate your 3 (or less) favourite local juices in this category to get them into the running for the vote off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (21/6/17)

Blends of Distinction - Zesty Berry


----------



## Vape_r (21/6/17)

Icy cola - AOV


----------



## Mister Fuzzyboots (21/6/17)

Signature Collection 1 - The Vape Industry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (21/6/17)

Coil Empire Raspberry slushee


----------



## Rebel (22/6/17)

Icy Cola - Ace of Vapes
Raspberry Slushie - Coil Empire
Lemon Ice Tea - Paulies


----------



## xRuan (23/6/17)

Signature Collection 1 - The Vape Industry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan-Swart (23/6/17)

Signature Collection 1 - The Vape Industry


----------



## BuzzGlo (26/6/17)

ace of vapes icy cola


----------

